# Activer Le Clavier Numerique Sur Le Macbook



## gabrieel (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

savez vous comment on active le clavier numérique sur macbook (je veux dire sans être obliger d'appuyer a chaque fois sur la touche shift)

merci de votre aide.

cordialement,

Gabrieel


----------



## richard-deux (30 Novembre 2007)

gabrieel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> savez vous comment on active le clavier numérique sur macbook (je veux dire sans être obliger d'appuyer a chaque fois sur la touche shift)
> 
> ...




Salut,

Préférences système/International/Menu Saisie/
Puis cocher "français numérique".


----------



## gabrieel (30 Novembre 2007)

12345

Trop fort, ça marche!


----------



## GTV6 (5 Juillet 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Préférences système/International/Menu Saisie/
> Puis cocher "français numérique".



Bonjour,

je m'appelle Davide, nouveau venu....

chez moi ça ne marche pas : Mac book Pro....

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Larme (5 Juillet 2011)

Normalement si...
Screenshot de ton menu Saisie ?


----------



## courtox (25 Juillet 2011)

Idem pour moi. MacBookPro  OS/X 10.6.8
pas de menu international dans système






&É"'(§È!ÇÀ)-
Voici les caractères obtenus en clavier numérique enfoncé ... pas sympa le Mac.

Le menu "saisie" est dans "Langue et Texte", mais qu'y faire ?





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h32 ----------

Je me réponds à moi même, car j'ai trouvé.
Sur MacBookPro OS/X 10.6.8

Préférences Système
Langue et texte
Méthodes de saisie
En bas à gauche, tapez "français", il apparait "français - numérique", le cochez alors
fermez les préférences systèmes.
En haut à droite de votré écran, ikl y a le petit drapeu français, cliquez dessus et choisissez Français numérique.
Hop cela marche
Les copies d'écran


----------



## Diabolofraise (20 Octobre 2011)

Merci, ça m'a aidé aussi à reconfigurer mon clavier numérique


----------



## ESTL974 (22 Octobre 2011)

merci, de m'avoir aidé !! ça faisait un p'tit bout temps que je cherchais !!


----------



## nenew (22 Janvier 2013)

Génial 12345 ça fonctionne merci les gars


----------



## dionysos087 (6 Février 2013)

Nikel merci beaucoup sa marche pour moi aussi.
Du coup le drapeau en haut me géné, j'ai désactiver "francais" et laisser "francais - numérique" et il est parti !


----------



## tnt25 (3 Octobre 2013)

salut, 
apres avoir essayé les deux méthode, meme apres avoir selectionné le mode Francais - Numerique, je doit toujours utiliser la touche shift.
quelqu'un peut m'aider?
merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (3 Octobre 2013)

tnt25 a dit:


> salut,
> apres avoir essayé les deux méthode, meme apres avoir selectionné le mode Francais - Numerique, je doit toujours utiliser la touche shift.
> quelqu'un peut m'aider?
> merci d'avance



De mémoire, il faut maintenir CapsLock pour que ça marche. Français numérique permet juste lorsque CapsLock est activée d'avoir les chiffres.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2013)

Salut *tnt*.

Je te renvoie à ce devoir de vacances : #7, où j'ai fait un tuto pour fabriquer un _keyboard layout_ AZERTY avec chiffres en minuscules directes (à l'Américaine) et caractères spéciaux [& é " ' ( § è ! ç à ) -] virés au plan des majuscules et dont accessibles avec le _shift_. Je conseille de laisser l'@ en minuscules directes néanmoins, avec le # maintenu en plan des majuscules (accès : _shift_).

Au cas où la technique de fabrication avec «Ukélélé» te paraît fastidieuse, tu m'envoies un MP avec une adresse e-mail et je t'envoie le fichier _.keylayout_ ou _.bundle_ (au choix, les 2 marchent) en pièce jointe. La difficulté n'est pas de fabriquer un clavier aux modificaitons de touches fantaisistes, TOUT est possible ; non, c'est que le nouveau clavier soit figurable à partir des  touches physiques du clavier AZERTY d'un Mac Français. Inverser 1 et &, 2 et é : pas de problème, car les touches ont une double notation ; substituer à £ (qui ne sert jamais) le ß (_eszett_ Allemand) pour un Germaniste, passe encore, les caractères ont une vague analogie. Mais après, si tu t'amuses à remplacer un *m* par un *&#12387;* Japonais (je me demande bien pourquoi, d'ailleurs...), comme il n'y a pas d'analogie entre la notation sur la touche physique et le caractère du fichier clavier, autant dire que ça ne vaut rien d'un point de vue mnémotechnique.

[En variante de la méthode préconisée par *Larme*, dont j'espère (non sans '_esprit de l'escalier_') qiue mon déboulé de chien fou n'a pas dérangé son beau sillon tracé au cordeau...]


----------



## tnt25 (4 Octobre 2013)

Merci a toi larme effectivement tu a raison, je viens de l'apprendre et surperbe explication macomaniac! je vais essayer de prendre le temps de le faire.


----------



## hellric (4 Novembre 2013)

Je relance ce sujet car sur mon nouveau MBP Retina, le clavier "français" et le "Français numérique" ont le même effet, plus moyen de faire un chiffre avec caps lock, il faut maintenir shift. Une idée ?


----------



## stekool (7 Novembre 2019)

La touche "@" de mon MacBook pro indique "<"
Pour faire un arobase il me faut appuyer sur "option" et "< "
les touches sont donc inversées
Aussi dans les préférences systèmes mon clavier est bien en "français" mais les claviers virtuelles que l'on me proposent sont tous sans le @ en haut a gauche (que ce soit le ABC français, et les autres)

Que dois je faire?


----------

